# Huffing over lanolin application...



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I tried putting some lanolin on Lily's ears tonight, they're just a touch dry. Usually she doesn't care if I rub her ears just lightly between my fingers for a moment, but when I tried to put some of the lanolin on one, she freaked out. She started huffing up a storm, and even balled up in my hands a few times. Then she started trying to escape frantically...I have no idea what I did, but it completely caught me off guard, she's always been so sweet. She wouldn't calm down in my hands though, so I put her back in her cage. Any ideas as to why she freaked out so badly? I feel horrible... :?


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

My guess would be she really doesn't like the scent. My girl Nique would pout for days when younger if I put a drop of vitamin E on her.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

It might of been the feel of the Lanolin. (that's my guess anyway)

She's use to feeling your fingers touch her ears and then you put the Lanolin on your fingers it makes them feel a little different. ? 

Maybe...lol seems logical to me anyway. :? 

Mine do that when I put vitamin E on her ears. Hedgie's are silly


----------



## doug (Aug 28, 2008)

Most likely the issue is with the smell. Milo had a similar reaction to an ointment (I think it was called "animax"), that the vet gave me for a sore.

He was really agitated by it. I didn't use it again, instead I used a bit of vaseline. He didn't mind that, and it helped heal the sore.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys! Either one sounds right, the lanolin was a bit sticky, so it might've pulled on her ears a little. I tried getting her back out for a minute after giving her some time to calm down and she wasn't quite so huffy. I guess maybe I'll try using Vaseline instead and see if she gets all upset by that too.


----------



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

Since lanolin is so sticky, I rub it between my fingers first, then I let Bas smell it. She is not a fan of it, but not a huff fan. Good luck.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

Daisy was the same way  
didint care if i touched her cute little ears, but once the cream came out.. no more little miss nice hedgie :lol: hehehe


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks guys!  I might try again in a couple of days, and if it's really the smell she doesn't like, I'll try some vaseline or something else. I've never seen my little girl get so upset about something! :lol: Nice to know in the future though, if someone ever wants to see what an upset hedgie looks like! :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Inky doesn't like the smell of lanolin either. He'll endure it, but definitely does not love me for it. :lol:


----------



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

MEALIES!!!----the soother after weird human attention such as: foot baths, full baths, ear rubs, oil drops, tummy pats, armpit fat checkings, nail trimmings... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hah, they didn't do anything for me last night! :lol: I tried giving three aliens and a mealie, and I still got huffed and puffed at. I guess when my sweet little Lily gets attitude, she really gets it! :lol:


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

lol I think my hedgie's the odd one out :roll: 

I rub the lanolin between my fingers and I let him sniff it...He starts licking my finger :lol: 

But I find that putting it on during bath time has been the easiest by far. He's usually too focussed on getting out of the water to care about what I do with his ears, and he lets me rub it in real well. But ya...He tries to eat it lol


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: I love hedgies, they're all so different from each other. I would try putting lanolin on her during a bath, but I think she'd probably still start huffing and end up snorting in water. :? Guess I'll use something else next time, lol.


----------

